# Corona Virus



## Becky1951 (Feb 11, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10221397771361826&id=1475672560


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm sorry, but this pure is scare tactics. The corona virus is a common flu virus. Are nations taking steps to control the spread of this virus? Yes. But that does not mean that the virus is a death notice if you get sick from it. The death rate is less than .02 %. It is a type of flu, and those with compromised health issues are those with the greatest risk. While this outbreak is serious, it is a type of common flu. The common flu can infect large numbers of people. We DO get flu outbreaks this time each year. It is prudent to try to prevent the spread of the virus. It is not the Black Death.
Mr. Cotton is big on scare, supposedly this is some Chinese biological weapons program gone wrong. While he's big on scare, he's awfully light on proof.


----------



## bingo (Feb 12, 2020)

well...i listened to the  video...my take on it...is they're doing their job on containment....good feeling...thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Where are they?
Who recorded this?
Who is Mr. Cotton? A senator? Nameplate usually has the party on it.

Anyway, if it is true we are taking measure to contain this. I'm glad.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

Now the pranksters are at it ....  you just know this had to happen somewhere.     






 They had some kool-aid  in a jar.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 12, 2020)

Believe it or not...certain items are going to get scarce. Borders closing, flights being cancelled.
Time to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 12, 2020)

I think authorities should track and announce how many people have had it and successfully recovered from it. As with ordinary flu I bet folks may know tons of people who have had it and successfully gotten over it, but only know few if any who died from it, unless they are a hospital or medical care professional. I know lots of people who had Flu at least once, including me and my family members, but I’m very old and didnt  know anyone personally who died from it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 19, 2020)

Here is something amazing !  This is from a Dean Koontz book written back in 1981, and it almost perfectly describes what we have been told about this new emerging corona virus.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2020)

Keyword, 
"almost"

It goes on to say no other living creatures can carry it, but that's not the case here.

Coincidental, you bet! Amazing; not IMO.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 19, 2020)

Meanwhile 12,000 people have already died from the flu between Oct 2019 and Feb 2020, that's the estimate, but it could be as high as 30,000 according to the CDC. The common cold is a corona virus.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 19, 2020)

*The scammers are taking full advantage of the situation...sending out scam emails

Scam coronavirus emails*


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *The scammers are taking full advantage of the situation...sending out scam emails
> 
> Scam coronavirus emails*


When the end of the world comes, there will be 3 things left...grandma's carrot & raisin salad, Velveeta  & SCAMMERS!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 19, 2020)

Liberty said:


> When the end of the world comes, there will be 3 things left...grandma's carrot & raisin salad, Velveeta  & SCAMMERS!



*And the roaches, do not forget them*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 19, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sorry, but this pure is scare tactics. The corona virus is a common flu virus. Are nations taking steps to control the spread of this virus? Yes. But that does not mean that the virus is a death notice if you get sick from it. The death rate is less than .02 %. It is a type of flu, and those with compromised health issues are those with the greatest risk. While this outbreak is serious, it is a type of common flu. The common flu can infect large numbers of people. We DO get flu outbreaks this time each year. It is prudent to try to prevent the spread of the virus. It is not the Black Death.
> Mr. Cotton is big on scare, supposedly this is some Chinese biological weapons program gone wrong. While he's big on scare, he's awfully light on proof.


HELP!  WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!   IT'S THE BLACK DEATH!!!!!    (just kidding)  I likes your post!  I think you're right!


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Now the pranksters are at it ....  you just know this had to happen somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be the one sitting in my seat, LMAO!!
Once, I got on an elevator with 3 other people.  The elevator stopped at every damn floor & more people got on until it was so packed, people were touching each other like sardines in a can & breathing on each other....which I hate.
I looked around, made a nauseous face & said quietly, "I don't feel good."
That immediately gave me a couple feet of clearance.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

I was sent this today....I leave it to you how to interpret this. Translation is literal so be prepared.


----------

